# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1990s >  Grand Prix Άνοιξης 1997- Σέρρες

## Polyneikos

Φωτογραφίες που βρήκα από ένα Grand Prix Που είχε γίνει το 1997 στις Σέρρες.
Συμμετείχαν ο Παυλος Γεροθανάσης, Ηλίας Τριανταφύλλου, Γιάννης Κοπαρίδης, Θοδωρής Αφεντουλίδης.
Γενικός Νικητής νομίζω ο Γιάννης Κοπαρίδης (μας το επιβεβαιώνει ο Ηλίας αν θέλει)

----------

